# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Γύρη σε καναρίνια

## nicktzad

αγορασα γυρη για δικη μου καταναλωση και αναρωτιομουν αν ειναι καλο να δωσω και στα καναρινια μου....και αν ναι με ποιον τροπο??? την δινω ετσι οπως ειναι η θα πρεπει να την διαλυσω στο νερο τους???
επισης,θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν κανει να την φανε οι νεοσσοι(μην μου παθουν και τιποτα τα νεουδια)??

----------


## jk21

διαβασε το κομματι απο το αρθρο για την προετοιμασια που ειχα ανεβασει 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...93%CE%97%CE%A3


<<  ..... *και η γύρη ( bee pollen )*

*  ενα από τα μελισσοκομικά προιόντα .Η Γύρη πέρα από μια πολύ καλή  συμπυκνωμένη σε θρεπτικά συστατικά φυσική τροφή όπως μπορούμε να δούμε  στους συνδέσμους που ακολουθούν ,έχει και γοναδοτρόπες φυτικές ορμόνες  που είναι παραπλήσιες με τις γοναδοτροπίνες των ζωικών οργανισμών που  ρυθμίζουν την ορμονική ισορροπία στα δύο φύλα και ενισχύουν τη  σπερματογένεση*  

*http://www.ekem.org.gr/index.php?mact=News,cntnt01,detail,0&cntnt01articl  eid=12&cntnt01returnid=59&hl=el_GR* 

http://www.bee-pollen-health.com/health-benefits-bee-pollen.html 
 *Σκευάσματα μαγιάς μπύρα  κυκλοφορούν στη ελληνική αγορά για παροχή σε πτηνά και αυτή που  χρησιμοποιώ ανήκει σε αυτή την κατηγορία.Όσο αφορά τη γύρη αν και  υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα σκευάσματα προτιμώ να αγοράζω ή απο κάποιο  μελισσοκόμο ή από κατάστημα βιολιογικών ειδών ή κάποιο άλλο που τη  διατηρεί στο ψυγείο.Η διατήρηση της σε απλά δροσερό μέρος δεν αλλοιώνει  την αξία της σε πρωτείνες αλλά έχει αρνητική επίδραση στις βιταμίνες της  και σε ενζυμα χρήσιμα που περιέχει.Τη Μαγιά την αναμιγνύω αυτούσια  1κουτάλι του γλυκού σε 200γρ τριμμένο αυγόψωμο με τη βοήθεια μηχανήματος  τύπου μούλτι ,ενώ τη γύρη την διαλύω σε αντίστοιχη ποσότητα σε λίγο  νερό (10 με 20 ml ) με τη βοήθεια ενός μίξερ για καφέ ,μαζί με άλλα  τυχόν υδατοδιαλυτα συμπληρώματα και στη συνέχεια ρίχνω μέσα άλλα τόσα ml  κουσκους γνήσιου εισαγώμενο που δεν χρειάζεται βράσιμο ,που απορροφά το  υγρο μίγμα όπως και το ράσκ .Το βρίσκουμε σε κάθε σουπερμάρκετ στον  πάγκο με τρόφιμα απο ξένες κουζίνες.Στη συνέχεια το αναμιγνύω απλά με  την υπόλοιπη αυγοτροφή.  >> 


*παντως αν θες την δινεις και σκετη σε καποια ταιστρα .την τιμουν και ετσι .μην βαζεις πανω απο 1 κουταλακι ρηχο για δυο πουλια την ημερα .αν την δινεις σκετη ,δινε την 3 φορες την εβδομαδα .για τον λογο που την τρωνε και σκετη μπορεις να την ανακατευεις και αυτουσια στην αυγοτροφη χωρις διαλυση .στην αυγοτροφη παντως την εχω καθε μερα και μαλιστα τωρα με τους νεοσσους το 1 κουταλι του γλυκου το δινω στα 100 ml τροφης ,οχι στα 200 και ολοι δοξα τω ΘΕΩ ειναι μια χαρα .η διατροφικη της αξια ,οσο και της μαγιας εγγυαται για αυτο !απλα να την εισαγαγεις σταδιακα αυξανομενη

----------


## nicktzad

ευχαριστω Δημητρη!!

----------


## geam

νομίζω ότι ο Δημήτρης ήταν υπέρ-κατατοπιστικός με το άρθρο και την απάντηση του, και ότι δεν σου έμεινε καμία απορία… στο blog του θα βρείς κάθε λογής πληροφορία…
προσωπικά δίνω γύρη 1,5 χρόνο τώρα, και δεν ξέρω αν βοηθά η γύρη μόνη της, ή ο συνδυασμός της με τα άλλα που δίνω (σπιρουλίνα, φυτρωμένους σπόρους, και τελευταία που έμαθα για την κινόα, και τον αμάρανθο, (http://jk21.yooblog.gr/2011/01/23/o-...4%CE%B9%CE%B1/) , αλλά βλέπω εξαιρετικά αποτελέσματα...

----------


## mitsman

Πραγματικα τα αποτελεσματα ειναι εντυπωσιακα!!
και εμενα γυρη και κινοα ειναι αναποσπαστα κομματια της διατροφης των καναρινιων μου!

----------


## geam

> Πραγματικα τα αποτελεσματα ειναι εντυπωσιακα!!
> και εμενα γυρη και κινοα ειναι αναποσπαστα κομματια της διατροφης των καναρινιων μου!


μήπως πήραμε συμβουλές απο το ίδιο άνθρωπο??? μήπως????

----------


## mitsman

jk21
 :Jumping0046: 
 :Jumping0046:  :Happy0196: 
 :Evilgrin0039:  :Happy0065:  :Party0011:

----------


## jk21

τα περισσοτερα που υπαρχουν στο ιστολογιο μου ( το εξοχικο μου ) υπαρχουν φυσικα και στο σπιτι μου ,την πολυκατοικια μας www.greekbirdclub.com

πχ το αρθρακι για την κινοα  που ειπατε  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CF%8E%CE%BD

----------


## Labirikos

Η γύρη Δημήτρη λένε θέλει κατάψυξη σωστά?Όταν είναι να την βάλουμε σε αυγοτροφή την βγάζουμε να ξεπαγώσει και την βάζουμε όπως είναι ή θέλει αραίωσση με νερό?Αυτά τα μπαλάκια πρέπει να γίνουνε τρίμμα?

----------


## jk21

καλυτερα ειναι  η διαλυση σε λιγο νερο , αλλα επειδη ειναι μαλακη ισως την τρωνε και ετσι .Εμενα την φρεσκια που καταψυχεται την τρωνε και ετσι 

δες περισσοτερα στο αρθρο που υπαρχει στα υπομνηματα των συμπληρωματων (αξιζει να τα κοιταξεις σε καθε ενοτητα )  
*Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)*αλλα και τα σχολια εδω  *Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)*

----------


## an.nicolaou

την χρησιμοποιήσω από φέτος στην αυγοτροφη μου. Τα καναρίνια την τρώνε. δεν ξέρω όμως αν χαλάει εύκολα

----------


## panos70

αφου την τρωνε ετσι οπως ειναι εισαι τυχερος , μη φοβασε δεν χαλαει και τοσο ευκολα και ειναι πολυ καλη στην αναπαραγωγη στην πτερροροια αλλα και γενικα,

----------


## jk21

η αποξηραμενη δεν χαλα ,εχει ομως μικροτερη διατροφικη αξια και κυριως στο θεμα των ενζυμων 

η φρεσκια που διατηρειται σε καταψυξη  , σαφως και πρεπει να αντιμετωπιζεται σαν ευαισθητο υλικο  καπως λιγοτερο απο οτι το βρασμενο αυγο

----------


## Labirikos

Θα δοκιμάσω από βδομάδα παιδιά.Πρώτα θα την δώσω έτσι να δω αν θα την φάνε και μετά αραιωμένη  :Happy: .Σας ευχαριστώ για τις κατατοπιστικές σας απαντήσεις όλους.

----------


## Μορφουλα _κ_ Γιοκο

παιδια μια φορα την εβδομαδα δινω κ εγω μια κουταλια γυρη αποξηραμένη  στην αυγοτροφη της μικρης μου βλεπω οτι της αρεσει

----------

